# Kreisch , omg das Melken der User geht in die nächste runde ....



## Jogi1401 (9. Dezember 2009)

*"Runes of Magic": Roman von Frogster und Panini angekündigt*

* Am 17. März 2010 wird der erste Roman aus der "Runes of Magic"-Welt im Panini Verlag erscheinen. Panini und Frogster hatten für den Roman, "Shareena - Legenden Taboreas", eng zusammengearbeitet. Autor ist Michael T. Bhatty, der bereits zwei "FarCry"-Romane für Panini schrieb. 

Der Romanautor ist selbst Spieler von "Runes of Magic" und hatte im Vorfeld mit unterschiedlichen Charakteren das Spiel erkundet, um so genug Material für seinen Roman zu sammeln. 

Für "Runes of Magic"-Spieler wird der Roman einen speziellen Code bereithalten. Damit lässt sich im Spiel ein neues Haustier freischalten. Der Name des Frettchens ist "Jonesy". *



http://www.ichspiele.cc/news/panin-runes-o...an-release.html


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Dezember 2009)

der Titel des Threads ist schon sinnlos und falsch ^^.

1. ein Haustier ist nicht spielentscheident
2. wird das Buch wohl als Taschenbuch erscheinen und zwischen 6.90 und 12.90 kosten und damit so teuer sein wie jedes andere Buch (und das Haustier ist nicht spielentscheident)
3. gehe ich davon aus das sich genug Leute dieses Buch kaufen obwohl sie kein Rom spielen und die Codes dann eh überall rumgeistern (und das Haustier ist nicht spielentscheident)
4. sollten sich alle Spieler über Merchandise (und nicht spielentscheidenen Content) freuen, weil das immer ein gutes Zeichen dafür ist, dass ihr Spiel gut läuft


----------



## Tikume (9. Dezember 2009)

Der Haustier Code ist trotzdem lustig. Entweder haben sie wenig Vertrauen in die Qualität des Romans oder in die Lesefähigkeit der Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (10. Dezember 2009)

Is doch ok..warum soltle nicht ein kleiens extra dabei sein? Wenn man schon liest ist das doch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (10. Dezember 2009)

Maybe, ich kenne die Qualität des Romans jetzt auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Dezember 2009)

immerhin gibts für geschätzte 10 Euro ein Haustier + Wozu ihr auch immer Bücher benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in anderen Spiele gibts dafür nur ein Haustier (was immernoch nicht spielentscheiden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## JesterP (11. Dezember 2009)

Das Buch ist analog ! Bitte beachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es ist ein Haustier (um Caps-lock zu zitieren: nicht spielentscheidend) und kein Mount..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (11. Dezember 2009)

Die Geschichte vom ROM (Runen der Magie, lol) ist so billig und einfallslos und das Buch wird da keine Ausnahme machen. Der Autor bestätigt mich da in meiner Annahme.


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich versteh das Topic nicht


----------



## Grimlokk (11. Dezember 2009)

Mich freut es, auch wenn ich mir das Buch vermutlich nicht kaufen werde. Es sorgt dafür, dass die Hintergrundgeschichte ausgereifter wird. Kann RoM nicht schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xami (11. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich versteh das Topic nicht




Dito. Warum? Weil das Topic in keinem Bezug zum Beitrag des TE steht.

Niemand MUSS sich das Buch kaufen, es wird also keiner "gemolken".
Von Abzocke somit keine Spur und ein klares Topic-FAIL vom TE ;-)


----------



## Mykeeper (11. Dezember 2009)

Runes of Magic ist ein Free2Play MMORPG, irgendwie müssen sie ja auch ihr Geld verdienen...


----------



## MrBlaki (11. Dezember 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Die Geschichte vom ROM (Runen der Magie, lol) ist so billig und einfallslos und das Buch wird da keine Ausnahme machen. Der Autor bestätigt mich da in meiner Annahme.






Mykeeper schrieb:


> Runes of Magic ist ein Free2Play MMORPG, irgendwie müssen sie ja auch ihr Geld verdienen...



Mehr muss man eig nicht sagen, da es Free2Play ist haben die auch nicht umbedingt die Kohle für massig Autoren


----------



## Shariko (11. Dezember 2009)

Eieieiei....
Da wird mal wieder fröhlich mit Vorurteilen um sich geschmissen (jedenfalls bei einigen). 

Ok, RoM ist ein F2P, was aber nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, dass es eine schlechtere Geschichte hat als andere MMOs auf Aboverfahren. Warum vielleicht einige denken, dass die Geschichte "billig" rüberkommt, mag daran liegen, da RoM bekannte Motive aufgreift, die irgendwo anders auch schon mal vorgekommen sind. Aber daran ist eigentlich nix schlimmes, da es in der heutigen Zeit gar nicht so einfach ist, etwas komplett neues aus dem Boden zu stampfen. Letztendlich zählt das Ergebnis, wie diese Motive umgesetzt wurden und ich finde, dass die bei RoM eine recht solide Story hinbekommen haben.

Das Buch ist nur eine weitere Möglichkeit, die Story noch greifbarer zu machen und setzt noch nicht mal voraus, dass man das Spiel selbst spielt (auch wenn es einen Code für dieses Pet gibt). Des weiteren weiß ich auch nicht, was jetzt daran verwerflich sein soll, da auch andere diese Art der Storybeschreibung nutzen, wie z. B. die Warcraftbücher, Starcraftbücher, Diablobücher, DSA-Bücher, Herr der Ringe-Bücher (wo die Bücher VOR dem Spiel geschrieben wurden) und andere.
Wenn man von Abzocke reden will, dann sollte man auch andere Unternehmen in diesem Bereich unter die Lupe nehmen, die genau das Gleiche tun und das schon um einiges länger. Also müssten diese ja genau das Gleiche tun, nämlich abzocken.

Aber einigen reicht es ja schon, wenn sie lesen, dass es über RoM geht, also muß das ja zwangsläufig Abzocke sein, da es ein F2P ist und die zocken nach der Meinung von einigen Leuten ja nur ab. Das andere in diesem Bereich dasselbe tun, wird großzügig übersehen.

Es wird niemand gezwungen, das Buch zu kaufen, genauso wenig wie bei den anderen Büchern, die auf Spielen basieren. Sie dienen letztendlich nur dazu, um noch tiefer in die Geschichte des jeweiligen Spiels einzutauchen bzw. eine neue Welt zu erleben.
Und Leute, tut euch selbst einen Gefallen, und lest wirklich mal ein Buch. Das wird bestimmt einigen von euch hier gut tun, anstelle hier solche Threads zu eröffnen.

Dazu sage ich nur: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und der Trend geht zum Zweitbuch.


----------



## Casp (11. Dezember 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> Sie dienen letztendlich nur dazu, um _noch mehr Geld mit einem schlechten Spiel zu verdienen._



fixed!


----------



## Shariko (11. Dezember 2009)

Ui toll, ein Zitat verfremden, um sich bestätigt zu sehen, spricht ja nur für deine engstirnige Anischt.

Applaus für deinen "Einfallreichtum". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, jetzt mal Ironie off. Wenn dir das Spiel nicht zusagt und jeglicher Kontent, sei es Merchandise oder was weiß ich, dann gib entweder schlüssige Kommentare oder sag einfach gar nix, wenn eh nur Scheiße dabei rum kommt. Zitate verfälschen, um dem Poster das Wort im Munde rumzudrehen gehört da genauso zu, wie unausgereifte Kommentare von sich zu geben (oder was den Leuten noch fürn Schwachsinn in die Rübe kommt).

Die Mächtigkeit des Lesens scheint jedenfalls nicht sonderlich weit verbreitet zu sein, wie dies mein Vorposter bestätigt, der noch nicht mal einen Post zuende lesen kann.


----------



## teppichleiste (11. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der Haustier Code ist trotzdem lustig. Entweder haben sie wenig Vertrauen in die Qualität des Romans oder in die Lesefähigkeit der Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, soviele Leute, die nicht in der Lage sind, die Questbeschreibungen zu lesen, vermitteln schon einen gewissen Eindruck^^


----------



## Casp (11. Dezember 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> Ui toll, ein Zitat verfremden, um sich bestätigt zu sehen, spricht ja nur für deine engstirnige Anischt.
> 
> Applaus für deinen "Einfallreichtum".
> 
> ...



Halt halt halt. Ich habe dien Zitat nicht "verfremdet", sondern nur korrigiert. Deshalb habe ich auch "fixed" (to fix - ausbessern) dazu geschrieben. Kannst du nicht lesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ehrlich, in einem Forum darf jeder seine Meinung äußern. Ich kann die Story von ROM und das Spiel selbst genauso als schlecht bezeichnen, wie du es verteidigen kannst. Was allerdings noch lange kein Grund ist, mir gleich Analphabetismus zu unterstellen, oder? 

Übrigens lese ich sehr gerne, kennst du "Die Sturmkönige" von Kai Meyer? Gute Trilogie, kann ich dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## teroa (12. Dezember 2009)

ROM hat ne story ??? ich glaub ich hätt mal länger als 2 monate spielen sollen^^


----------



## Pyrodimi (12. Dezember 2009)

Glaub der TE hat noch nie das WoW Trading Card Game entdeckt..wenn er bei den Buch und den Petcode scho sone Bildneveau-Schlagzeile raushaut ..was würde er da wohl dazu sagen .....


----------



## Hordhaza (12. Dezember 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Halt halt halt. Ich habe dien Zitat nicht "verfremdet", sondern nur korrigiert. Deshalb habe ich auch "fixed" (to fix - ausbessern) dazu geschrieben. Kannst du nicht lesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wieso muss ich bei der Begrifflichkeit "korrigiertes/ausgebessertes Zitat" eigentlich
spontan irre kichern?


----------



## Casp (13. Dezember 2009)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich bei der Begrifflichkeit "korrigiertes/ausgebessertes Zitat" eigentlich
> spontan irre kichern?



Ich hätte statt Zitat vielleicht Aussage schreiben sollen.


----------



## Shariko (13. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht hättest du das. Denn meine Aussage brauch nicht korrigiert zu werden, denn ich steh dazu was ich sage. Vielleicht bist du anderer Meinung, aber dann zeig es auch so, dass es DEINE Meinung ist und fuckel nicht in andern Leuts Aussagen rum, NUR um sie nach deiner Ansicht zu verbessern.

Und wenn dir das Spiel einfach nicht zusagt, nebst den ganzen Merchandisekram, was turnste dann auch hier herum? So gesehen ist JEDES Spiel Abzocke, denn im Prinzip wollen die doch alle nur unser Geld. Für Luft und Liebe und weil sie der Menschheit ein Gefallen tun wollen, wird wohl kaum jemand ein Spiel, Buch, Comic, Film, etc. machen.


----------



## Fusie (14. Dezember 2009)

Wozu sollte man sich den Roman denn kaufen, oder was ist an dem Pet so notwendig das hier - gähn mal wieder gähn - von "Abzocke" die Rede ist.

Wirkliche Abzocke kann man im WoW "Item-Shop" bewundern, für jeden Furz echtes Geld zu bezahlen, das ist Abzocke.
Aber auch mal hier, was ist wenn man mit seinen Charaktern auf einem inzwischen toten PvP Server fest hängt, keine Gruppen mehr findet und selbst mit dem Dungeonfinder auf keinen grünen Zweig kommt.
Würde man von Blizzard wohl einen Transfer für den Maincharakter auf einen etwas belebteren Realm bekommen?
Ich denke nicht Tim... aber bei RoM über Abzocke heulen...


----------



## JustxShoot (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds gut...

Das Goodie bewegt vielleicht den ein oder anderen dazu einer Tätigkeit nachzugehen die schon droht in Vergessenheit zu geraten.... Das aneinanderreihen von Buchstaben bis diese einen Sinn ergeben. Ja, es funktioniert und nennt sich lesen, kein Geheimnis - zwischen den Buchdeckeln ist echt noch was dazwischen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abzocke? Meine Güte, manche haben echt Probleme...


----------



## Shariko (14. Dezember 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Wozu sollte man sich den Roman denn kaufen, oder was ist an dem Pet so notwendig das hier - gähn mal wieder gähn - von "Abzocke" die Rede ist.
> 
> Wirkliche Abzocke kann man im WoW "Item-Shop" bewundern, für jeden Furz echtes Geld zu bezahlen, das ist Abzocke.
> Aber auch mal hier, was ist wenn man mit seinen Charaktern auf einem inzwischen toten PvP Server fest hängt, keine Gruppen mehr findet und selbst mit dem Dungeonfinder auf keinen grünen Zweig kommt.
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung, aber manche sehen den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr...



JustxShoot schrieb:


> Ich finds gut...
> 
> Das Goodie bewegt vielleicht den ein oder anderen dazu einer Tätigkeit nachzugehen die schon droht in Vergessenheit zu geraten.... Das aneinanderreihen von Buchstaben bis diese einen Sinn ergeben. Ja, es funktioniert und nennt sich lesen, kein Geheimnis - zwischen den Buchdeckeln ist echt noch was dazwischen!
> 
> ...



Du hast den Nagel aufen Kopf getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anstelle sich über ein Buch aufregen, welches einen Code fürs Spiel enthält, sollten diejenigen mal überlegen, was Blizz denn schon alles gemacht hat und auch noch Geld dafür haben wollte (TCG mit Beutekarten für Ingameitems sind wohl keine Abzocke, alles klar).

Aber anscheinend brauchen einige nur "F2P" zu hören und denken gleich, es ist Abzocke, egal was dabei rauskommt. Einigen ist es einfach nicht bewußt, dass es mehrere Arten gibt, ein Spiel zu finanzieren. Ist doch so wie im täglichen Leben, entweder hol ich mir meine Zeitung jeden Tag am Kiosk, oder ich bestelle es mir über ein Abo. Beide Varianten kommen aufs gleiche, das Geld ist dafür weg.


----------



## Casp (15. Dezember 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest du das. Denn meine Aussage brauch nicht korrigiert zu werden, denn ich steh dazu was ich sage. Vielleicht bist du anderer Meinung, aber dann zeig es auch so, dass es DEINE Meinung ist und fuckel nicht in andern Leuts Aussagen rum, NUR um sie nach deiner Ansicht zu verbessern.
> 
> Und wenn dir das Spiel einfach nicht zusagt, nebst den ganzen Merchandisekram, was turnste dann auch hier herum? So gesehen ist JEDES Spiel Abzocke, denn im Prinzip wollen die doch alle nur unser Geld. Für Luft und Liebe und weil sie der Menschheit ein Gefallen tun wollen, wird wohl kaum jemand ein Spiel, Buch, Comic, Film, etc. machen.



Puuuh, zum Glück hab ich in erster Linie gesagt, dass die Story von ROM einfach schlecht ist...
Mit dieser Veränderung deiner Aussage wollte ich lediglich meine gegensätzliche Meinung darstellen, in anderen Foren ist das so üblich, ich wollte hier keine Diskussion über so ein schwachsinniges Thema auslösen. Ich dachte, dies würde MEINE Meinung zeigen, verzeih.

Trotzdem bleibt meine Kritik stehen, es gibt keinen Grund, mich als Analphabet zu beschimpfen, oder?


----------



## Xiut (15. Dezember 2009)

NEEEIIIN!!! Wie kommst du darauf? Ich dachte die Entwickler haben das für die Spieler programmiert, damit sie Spaß haben und sonst nichts.


Nee ernsthaft. Wie kann man nur glauben, dass die Entwickler nur das beste für die Spieler wollen? Die Entwickler werden versuchen so viel Geld zu verlangen und das wiegen die so ab, das sie so wenig Spieler verlangen mit so viel Umsatz wie möglich.


----------



## Xeldran (15. Dezember 2009)

*horcht auf* 
Ich hörte das böse Wort...*dädämdäääm*
ABZOCKE !

Was für ein Mist hee...wer das Buch lesen will, aus welchen unerfindlichen Gründen auch immer, und mag es allenfalls dazu verwendet werden, den Schreibtisch vom Wackeln abzuhalten,wenn man zu energisch tippt, soll es verdammtnochmal tun.
Und wer der Meinung ist,dass das Ding nur ein wertloser Papierstapel mit Schmierereien ist - gut, soll er's lassen.
Aber ein "Melken" oder gar eine "Abzocke" ist das sicher nicht. Niemand,der das Spiel spielt ist gezwungen, dieses irre sexy "Fliegender Molch mit Streitaxt"-Pet zu benutzen/kaufen.
Das sollte wohl jedem klar sein.
Und die Qualität des Buches...nuja, wie auch immer. Vielleicht gut, vielleicht ein Schlag ins Gesicht des guten Geschmacks.

Aber hey : Besser ist's,wenn so manch einer ein schlechtes Buch liest, weil er das Spiel spielt, als dass kaum jemand mehr zum Buch greift und das Lesen vollkommen verkommt.


----------



## Tharinn (15. Dezember 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Halt halt halt. Ich habe dien Zitat nicht "verfremdet", sondern nur korrigiert. Deshalb habe ich auch "fixed" (to fix - ausbessern) dazu geschrieben. Kannst du nicht lesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hör mal, Freundchen, korrigieren kann man nur etwas, das man selbst geschrieben hat. Alles andere ist Zitatfälschung, weil nämlich immer noch "Zitat", sogar mit Datum und Uhrzeit,  drüber steht. Da kannst du "fixed" drunter schreiben, soviel wie du willst - machst du so einen Blödsinn in einem etwas formelleren Rahmen, kannst du dir da schon rechtliche Probleme einhandeln! Und natürlich kannst du ein Spiel finden, wie du willst, aber wenn du etwas dazu in einem Forum äußerst und keine Flames kassieren oder provozieren willst, solltest du schon ein bisschen Substanz in deine Äußerungen bringen.

Zum Thema: Ich glaube, ich bin nicht der erste, der es erwähnt: RoM ist Free2Play ... man kann es spielen, ohne auch nur einen Cent dafür hinzulegen, sieht man mal von den Onlinekosten ab. Solange das so ist, ist das Aufregen über die Kosten von Sachen, die man zum Spielen nicht braucht sinnloses Gewäsch. Kauft den Plunder einfach nicht, und gut is ...


----------



## Anfial (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde es, peinlich, wenn WoW-Spieler von abzocke reden...

Ich spiel RoM jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr und hab bis her nur 10&#8364; dafür ausgegeben.. welcher WoW Spieler kann denn das gleiche von sich behaupten?

Und nur weil es jetzt ein Buch gibt, das die Geschichte von RoM erzählt, schreien gleich alle "Abzocke", was ist den mit den ganzen WoW-Büchern?
Und den ganzen Addons die man für WoW kaufen muss?

edit: mit dem geld was ich damals für WoW ausgegeben habe, hät ich mir in RoM schon ein paar nette sachen kaufen können


----------



## Silberfuchs (16. Dezember 2009)

Xami schrieb:


> Dito. Warum? Weil das Topic in keinem Bezug zum Beitrag des TE steht.
> 
> Niemand MUSS sich das Buch kaufen, es wird also keiner "gemolken".
> Von Abzocke somit keine Spur und ein klares Topic-FAIL vom TE ;-)



Das Frettchen ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Geschichte um den Hauptcharakter. Daher wurde extra ein Model geschaffen und als Pet für Spieler dem Roman beigefügt.
Wüsste nun wirklich nicht, was daran verkehrt sein sollte. Hätte in meiner Zeit viel dafür gegeben, eine Drizzt Do'Urden Figur zu einem der vielen Romane, die ich bisher gelesen habe, zu bekommen.

-Silberfuchs


----------



## Krassandra (17. Dezember 2009)

"Romane" zum Spiel sind genau der gleiche Crap wie Filme zum Spiel. Hab noch keines in den Fingern gehabt, wo ich nicht bereits nach der 4. Seite aufgegeben habe, weil der Sprachstil unter aller Kanone ist und keinen Film gesehen (selbst der FF VII Film nicht), wo ich nicht nach 5 Minuten ausgeschaltet hab. Sowas fällt unter die Rubrik "Groschenroman" und dafür sind 10 Euro zu teuer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wer Schundliteratur mag...warum nicht.


----------



## Schallf (21. Dezember 2009)

Also ich lese gerne Romane zu spielen und fand die Warcraft und Starcraft Romane gut. Die Krieg der Ahnen sogar sehr gut. Auch Resident Evil und HALO Romane empfand ich nicht als Fehlkauf nebst diverser anderer Science Fiction und Fantasyromane die nichts mit Spielen zu tun haben. Und Spieleromane gabs schon lange bevor die so populär wurden. Vor 10 Jahren hab ich mir schon die Wing Commander Romane geholt. 

Auch das viele hier das Spiel direkt auf den Roman in Sachen Qualität beziehen obwohl der Roman noch nicht erschienen ist find ich voreilig und unbedacht. Die Idee das Haustier auch als Ingameitem beizulegen find ich eine nette Idee und ich seh da keinen direkten Kaufanreiz für. Wenn ich bedenk das meine Freundin 20€ für die beiden Blizzard Pets ausgegeben hat hätte ich dafür schon gern zwei Romane dazubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was mich aber persönlich sehr stark stört ist das Panini, welche die meisten Spielromane rausbringen, die Preise auf 12 Euro angehoben hat bei vielen neue Romanen. Zum Beispiel der Dragon Age Roman hat gerademal 448 Seiten und kostet 12 Euro. Das find ich zu viel für einen Roman. Für mich ist es schon happig wenn ich 9,95€ für einen Roman ausgeben muss. Da schau ich schon genau wieviele Seiten der Roman hat. Auch wenn man das nicht mehr machen soll, aber das wären 24 Deutsche Mark für einen Roman! Meine ersten Romane die ich aktiv gesammelt habe (Forgotten Realms) haben 10 DM gekostet. Wenn der RoM Roman auch 12 Euro kostet werd ich mit den nicht holen oder warten bis ich den mal in einem Ramschkiste sehe. Und als Argument kann Panini dann nicht sagen das dieses Haustier die Mehrkosten sind wenn andere Romane schon so viel kosten.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es eigentlich gut , dass es jetzt auch zu RoM ein Roman gibt.
Mal schaun , evtl werd ich mit den holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95


----------



## Shaxul (18. Januar 2010)

Soll nicht böse gemeint sein, aber ich hab das jetzt wirklich für nen Aprilscherz gehalten mit dem Roman. Nicht, dass ich irgendwas von dem Autor gelesen hätte - aber die Hintergrundgeschichte von Runes of Magic kam mir beim Zocken doch etwas "dünn" vor. Wenn er aus sowas einen anständigen Roman zaubert - Hut ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (18. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich musst dem Forendiktator zustimmen. Ich verstehe es nicht was Du uns damit sagen willst lieber TE?

Melken bezogen auf Milch ist eine Kuh an eine Saugmaschine anzuschließen. Dann wird sie gemolken und jetzt kommts

OB SIE WILL ODER NICHT!!!

Du willst doch jetzt nicht sagen das ein RoM Spieler durch das Angebot eines Romans den er nicht lesen muss gemolken wird oder? Jeder entscheidet selbst ob oder ob nicht. Wenn er aber interesse an der Story von RoM hat, dann finde ich ist das kein Melken mehr, weil er interesse hat. Die Kuh hingegen hat vielleicht mal keinen Bock das son Saugrüssel ihr am Euter runterhängt und sie besaugt......sie kann sich aber nicht wehren. Der RoM User kann sich nur dann nicht mehr wehren, wenn er unkontrolliert...z. B. bei Sucht, alles für RL Gold kauft....aber dann ist er eine Kuh, die sich die Dinger aus geilheit selbst an die Euter hängt ;-)

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## Phobius (18. Januar 2010)

Wäre jetzt ein wirklich Spielentscheidendes Item dabei (*DIE* Waffe schlecht hin etc.) dann wäre das Topic ja treffend ... Aber hier handelt es sich nicht mal um spielrelevanten Content sondern um ein, nennen wir es mal Gimmick. 

Da finde ich die Pets im Shop von Blizzard eher noch Melkerei (aber auch nicht so wirklich da es eben auch nur ein Gimmick ist).


----------



## discotiiia (19. Januar 2010)

Silberfuchs schrieb:


> Das Frettchen ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Geschichte um den Hauptcharakter. Daher wurde extra ein Model geschaffen und als Pet für Spieler dem Roman beigefügt.






meint der das ernst?
also das mit dem frettchen..


----------



## Kaobaan (19. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie versteh ich die Aufregung des Threaderstellers nicht. Es war doch schon vor Veröffentlichung des Spiels bekannt, wie das Finanzierungsmodell des selbigen aussieht.
Oder ist mir so früh Morgens irgendwo das Ironietag durch die Lappen gegangen?


----------



## Aragorn1994 (19. Januar 2010)

also melken und abzocken ist wirklich übertrieben.

Wenn ich mir ein Buch kaufe (sei es Science-Fiction/Fantasy) und es gut ist ist es lange keine Abzocke.
Dasselbe gilt für ein Buch zu einem Film oder einem Spiel: Solange die Geschichte gut ist und es sich einigermassen gut lesen lässt ist es noch lange keine abzocke, selbst wenn es zu einem F2P spiel ist.
Und ein INgame_pet ist nun wirklich nichts was dich im Spiel auf Rang 1 der Weltliste bringt.

Wie viele sagten: Niemand zwingt dich das zu lesen.


----------



## Geige (19. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der Haustier Code ist trotzdem lustig. Entweder haben sie wenig Vertrauen in die Qualität des Romans oder in die Lesefähigkeit der Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke eher ersteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ehrlich Romane zu Spielen sind meistens genausogut geschrieben wie die
Speisekarte der örtlichen Dönerbude!


----------



## Abigayle (19. Januar 2010)

Nice Idee, aber zum Topic....

Sag mal, wird irgendjemand gezwungen das Buch zu kaufen? Nööö. Wer keinen Bock zu lesen hat, die Codes werden sicher wieder hier auftauchen. Also Wayne?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (19. Januar 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Die Geschichte vom ROM (Runen der Magie, lol) ist so billig und einfallslos und das Buch wird da keine Ausnahme machen. Der Autor bestätigt mich da in meiner Annahme.



Ich spiel inzwischen kein RoM mehr, aber so schlecht (oder um dich zu zitieren "billig") fand ich die story nicht. andere spiele wie wow (welt der kriegskunst, lol), hdro (herr der ringe auf der linie, lol), etc. haben da keine bessere Spiel-Story (bitte nicht mit roman-story oder story die in trailern, zwischensequenzen oder manchen quests vorkommt verwecheseln) denn es geht auch dort meistens nur darum eine npcs nach dem anderen umzunieten, wobei bei story-relevanten bossen entweder größe oder texturqualität zunehmen....

Und schon dass du den 2. satz so schön begründest....


----------



## flosN (21. Januar 2010)

Wer die Story von RoM leer oder so spannend wie 





> die Speisekarte des örtlichen Dönerladens


 findet, hat sich meines Erachtens nach noch nicht wirklich mit dem Spiel befasst. Nimmt man sich beim Leveln die Zeit, die Questtexte zu lesen, findet man sich in einer schon recht epischen Storylinie wieder. Die Quests und NPCs liefern im Laufe des Levelprozesses immer mehr Hinweise auf die Geschichte Taboreas, den Ursprung der Elfen und und und....

Auch auf der Homepage, die durchaus mit denen von Abo-Titeln mithalten kann, ist es bei wirklichem Interesse an der Hintergrundgeschichte möglich, vieles nachzulesen. Aber grade die Quests sind es bei RoM, die einen tiefer ins Spiel eintauchen lassen, so lernt man immer mehr Charaktere aus der Historie kennen und alles scheint miteinander verwoben.


----------

